# SawStop Dust Collection Blade Guard & Over Arm Dust Collection



## brianinpa

Isn't it nice when something good comes from all the dropped hints? Looking at the pictures it looks like it will fit the bill for dust collection, but just wait, the hater will be along in a little bit to complain.

Nice review and nice looking saw Darrell. Enjoy it!


----------



## zzzzdoc

Looks nice, Darell. And thanks for posting the review. I take it that you were more nice than naughty this year???

In picture #2 the DC wye is not connected, and it is at the bottom of picture #3, right?

Isn't the new ZCI a nice improvement too??


----------



## tedth66

That's NICE!!! Alan and I are no doubt jealous.


----------



## PCM

Thanks for the review. I've been thinking about this upgrade for my saw.


----------



## Darell

Alan, the wye is connected in both pics. I guess it just doesn't show up well in that pic. To much black in that area. I think the hose is blocking itself too. Got some other pics. If I can find time I'll see if I can get them posted tomorrow. And, yes, I must have been nicer than I thought.


----------



## Tim_456

thanks for the review. ShopNotes (I think) had the plans to build something "similar" a while back that I've been thinking of building. Knowing the priniples work makes me more inclined to get/build something to do the trick 
thanks!


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Very nice…I would love to rig something like that up for my Unisaw….sometimes when I make the smaller cuts, or I use a zero clearance insert, I get alot of sawdust in the face…


----------



## TheGravedigger

Thanks for the review. I've got the SS contractor as well, and was wondering how it worked.


----------



## dfdye

Nice. One question, though: the arm looks pretty awkward. How is the strength of that? Do you think it will take a knock without crumpling? Obviously you won't want to do chin-ups on that, but I am interested in how you think it will hold up if it gets accidentally knocked around a time or two.

Thanks for the review! The SS is definitely on my list of "someday" items!


----------



## Darell

No, you wouldn't want to swing on it. The top tube actually swings around in the bottom tube. It's not anchored or attached. Just drops in place. In a situation where you need to take the blade guard off, like cutting dado's or thin strips you could remove the top tube from the bottom tube and it would be completely out of the way.


----------



## dfdye

Nice. Thanks for the info. That sounds like a pretty convenient set-up.


----------



## DrAllred

Very nice review, let us know how well it works. I have the same saw and have been keeping my eye on this addition.


----------



## Gator

*Brian.. *you are too funny.. not only a Sawstop, but a contractor dust collector as well…. man is Darell ever in for it..LOL..

Darell,
Great review.. I have been considering upgrading my ISS with this blade gaurd.. 
I see not only do we chose the same brand of saws.. but we also have the same "Guard Dog" on duty… is it brilliant minds think alike, or.. fools never differ..LOL

Enjoy your dust free work zone..

Gator


----------



## CANDL

I beleive I just saw where this is a freebie on the 3Hp PCS from 1-1-11 till 3-30-11 in Woodworkers Journal. A $199 savings … glad I waited till after Christmas


----------



## wmodavis

Alternative may be in the offing. http://www.whirlwindtool.com/


----------



## bfaubion

Deke,
I had the same issue with a router table in the extension wing. I ran a hose from the blade guard up to an overhead dust collection duct so there is no arm to interfere with the router table. The guard comes standard with the saw, so the only thing you need is a piece of hose and to run a branch of your existing overhead duct over to the saw.

I do wish the guard was better at collecting dust when trimming less than a blade width off of a board. In that circumstance it seems to pick up maybe 5% of the dust and the rest just comes flying at you.

Bryan


----------



## MarinerMonty

Great Looking Saw !

I like it so much, that I actually bought the exact saw for my shop!

I would like to ask, what motor size your dust collector is? I am using a 1 1/2 hp/ 1150 cfm general international.

Although I am new and self taught, with regards to woodworking, I am disappointed by the amount of dust I am seeing with my set up.


















Am I missing something or is this all caused by the small shroud on the contractors saw ?

All the Best 
Monty


----------



## Darell

Monty, congrats on the SS. My dust collector is similar to yours in cfm and power. I've got the Delta 50-760 which I think is around 1200 cfm. Unfortunately, this is a contractor saw and as such even with the best dc system you are still going to get dust like in your pics. Mine looks the same. To make it better you'll have to do what tedth66, above did. He's built an excellent table saw cabinet for his SS Contractor saw. One of those is still on my bucket list. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## MarinerMonty

Darell
Thanks for your reply! I will search him out and take a look !

All the Best 
Monty


----------

